# what does your endo pain feel like?



## steph3g (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi to all of you endo sufferers-







I'm still trying to decide wether to go through the laparascopy and hysteroscopy. Just wondering, has your endo pain ever felt like bad gas pains? or more like cramps? Thanks for everyones help


----------



## kryket (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes..i have the cramping and gas like pains. Sometimes it's really uncomfortable and my doc prescribed something for the pain but i am not to use it unless I really need to..


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Mine's always felt like I'm tearing or something. Not so much cramping. I get leg pains as well, not much fun!


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I get both feelings - cramping and tearing. The tearing is primarily on my right side, cramps on the left. I also get a lot of lower back pain. I've had 2 laps for endo, and am scheduled for a hysterectomy next month. I know several people who've had good luck after 1 lap; endo never returned.Karen


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi theremy endo pain was the worst pain I've ever experienced. Puts cramps to shame. It was severe and excruciating. 4 advils every 3 hours didn't touch it and niether did pain medication.I've had 3 laps and a hysterectomy.The hysterectomy cured the exruciating pain. I had severe Endo, adenyomyosis and adhesions. I even had endo on my diaphragm so perhaps my severity added to my pain levels.


----------

